# Have you driven a Ford Fiesta lately? Wow!!!



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=4TshFWSsrn8&vq=medium#t=35

I wouldn't do that to a Bimmer!

Enjoy


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm guessing that's a $300,000 Fiesta?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## rooster1986 (Dec 8, 2009)

I love all the Gymkhanas, can't wait for the next one!

Sent from my thumb to your eyes


----------

